# Tricks?



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

What tricks can I teach my tiel and how?

My tile screams and bites when held, how can I make her stop. I want visits to the shop to get wings and nails clipped not to be hectic.:cinnamon pearl:


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry auto correct. I meant tiel not tile.


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

Does your tiel step up on your finger? Mine does this, and he loves getting headscritches! But he really dislikes being held any other way. I believe almost all tiels dislike being held.

You can practice stepping up on your finger by giving him millet from your hand and letting him sit on your hand to eat the millet. Take your time with this, and he will learn!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

For tricks the easiest way to train is clicker training. It's always a good idea to start out with target training and go from there.

That being said, you need to tame your tiel before moving on to tricks. Otherwise, the bird isn't going to trust you when you are trying to train.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I let my tiel be a tiel... But he has learned some cute things by himself, like kissing me and he certainly steps up and asks for scritches. We almost live in symbiosis.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> We almost live in symbiosis


That was my Cinnamon and me. I never taught her to fly to me, she just did it because that's where she wanted to be.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> That was my Cinnamon and me. I never taught her to fly to me, she just did it because that's where she wanted to be.


Ah yes, that too. He just flies to me all the time.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Oh, I so love that noise his wings make when he is flying to me... something like frrrrrrr


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*tricks*



roxy culver said:


> For tricks the easiest way to train is clicker training. It's always a good idea to start out with target training and go from there.
> 
> That being said, you need to tame your tiel before moving on to tricks. Otherwise, the bird isn't going to trust you when you are trying to train.


Doe they make quieter clickers for birds? I got one at PetSmart,but it is loud, probably meant for a dog. They first time I used it, poor Bennie about jumped out of his skin! And I wasn't even close to him, not like I'd be if he was learning tricks. I just wanted to let him hear the sound. Even now, if I click it he still flinches. I can't imagine scaring him would be conducive to training.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried a regular old pen? I never used a clicker to train my tiels because I never taught them tricks, I preferred to cuddle with them instead, but I have seen other owners use this method. If the clicker is too loud, maybe the sound of a pen will work better. Still a click and not as loud.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*tricks*

Thanks Roxy - what a great idea! I really don't need to teach Bennie any tricks. As you said, just being with them is enough. Still I thought maybe I could try a simple trick or two.


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

My tiel is tamed and she does step up. earl:


----------

